# Corn



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

http://www.agweb.com/article/corn_exports_turn_higher_with_argentine_crop_stress/

Reports of this nature will only encourage more corn planting and hopefully decrease hay supplies. Personally, this is the best year that I have had for small squares; demand wise. I have done zero advertising and will sell out probably by the first of March. It seems that almost all my customers are buying 100 bales at a time which really helps. It also seems that the horse folks that have held on to their stock through these lean economic times are more sound individuals and are just good, ordinary people. I say these things and the next time the phone rings it will change..LOL.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I agree. Any time the masses are headed one way, I want to head the other. This should be a interesting year! This past year has been interesting to as we have shipped hay further and had to adapt transpotation to fit our operation.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, this why I keep my operation diversified and flexible. The corn news sounds great to me also. Putting in alot more corn next year and I am forward contracting as the market goes up. Planning to move some acres back to alfalfa for 2013.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Looks like I'll have the most corn I've ever had.I'm thinkin it needs to be hedged sometime also.I'm hoping I can get it contracted for 6.00.Currently 5.30 here.

Tore out 50 acres of alfalfa this fall,debating weather to seed 50 acres to replace it.Hay price is looking good compared to beans so probably will.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Fall delivery hit $5.71 here today, contracted some August delivery for $6.29 last week. Rolling the dice on this one on some hot sand ground. Plant in March, shell in August.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I have 8000a bushels left to sell of this years corn. Last night I can get $6.39 if I haul it in this february. Has gone up a bunch here the last couple of weeks.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We also have enough storage to hold a lot of beans over the winter. Starting to think if corn keeps going up, and beans stay static or drop the price of beans could change drastically in 14 months or so. Could be wrong and it certainly wouldn't be the first time but we have the bins and pay property tax regardless if their full or not so I might sit on some beans next fall and wait.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Whoops I lied. Corns up to $6.43 February cash here.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Just finished watching Ag Day and the regular commodities guy said " in the history of U.S. corn production, after corn has reached its price peak that WITHIN 18 MONTHS the price has plummeted below cost of production". Has corn peaked??Probably not, but with record 2012 planned production, you most likely will see the price peak this year. Good luck fellas...indeed history repeats itself. This spring will probably be critical in locking in peak pricing.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> Just finished watching Ag Day and the regular commodities guy said " in the history of U.S. corn production, after corn has reached its price peak that WITHIN 18 MONTHS the price has plummeted below cost of production". Has corn peaked??Probably not, but with record 2012 planned production, you most likely will see the price peak this year. Good luck fellas...indeed history repeats itself. This spring will probably be critical in locking in peak pricing.
> 
> Regards, Mike


"But this time is different"LOL.

If we have a normal crop or the guberment does something we could see grains drop alot.

But this weather is just plain screwy.We went from wet to drought in same yr.

I'm thinkin I need some price protection on corn.Hoping for a spring price rally to lock things in.


----------



## NCSteveH (Jun 30, 2009)

Don't forget that a driving force behind this past years prices was the fact that Europe lost a huge crop year to fire and drought so they ended up eating away most of there grain reserves.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

The big thing to remember is that world demand has outpaced world production for the last 8 to 10 years now and reserves continue to dwindle. The market was slow to react and is still playing catch up. Yeah, prices will drop back below cost of production at some point and the thing to remember is that guberment subsidy doesn't kick in till corn hits the low $2 range, so a lot of marginal acres will begin to fall out of corn production quickly and back into hay or some other commodity with a better return. Hopefully, the government will keep the subsidy level where it is and let supply and demand do their thing.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

According to this forecaster, you should see $7.00+ corn this spring.
http://www.agweb.com/article/first_quarter_of_2012_should_favor_the_corn_bulls_/

(The jest of the article is in the 3rd paragraph from the bottom)

Regards, Mike


----------

